# Lady swinger



## Arkanjel Imaging

Made you look. 

Took a few of the wife on the front 9 while the light was still good on Sat.


----------



## Derrel

Solid shooting. You appear to know your way around a camera! The last shot has excellent timing. The camera positioning and the framing on the middle shot is excellent. SHot #1 also shows good camera positioning and framing.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Derrel said:


> Solid shooting. You appear to know your way around a camera! The last shot has excellent timing. The camera positioning and the framing on the middle shot is excellent. SHot #1 also shows good camera positioning and framing.


 
Thank you Derrel.   This is the first golf stuff Ive done.  But my wife is an avid (and exceptional) player so Im sure I will be getting more practice in the near future.   Im finally at the point mentally that I dont care what it is that Im shooting.  I want to improve it all.   And its nice just to spend time out on the course together.


----------



## kundalini

#3 - I'm guessing a nice, gentle fade with a PW.... pin high with some bite to bring it back to the hole.

I used to be a duffer myself and have often thought it'd be nice to get back on the course as a tog.

Well done.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Yeah I cant play with her.  She put herself through college on a golf scholarship.  I feel like I need to challange her to some arm wrestling just to get my dignity back.  


me -->  <---her


----------



## Rifleman7

Just don't play against her for money, .....it's easy to see she has form that will bring good scores home !


----------



## N E Williams

Nice shots, and as Derrel said, good positioning :thumbup:


----------



## CNCO

i like the composition


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Nice shots, I'm also a college golfer :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks again for all the comments.

Im kind of anxious to get out and shoot some other sports.  I just cant justify the glass right now....


----------

